# amber corner lamps



## chadtrancer (Jul 12, 2003)

does anybody know who sells amber corner lamps for the B13?


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

the couple of people i know just painted the courner lamps amber, but i think there are stock corner amber lights that are from japan. i dont know what year you would be looking for though.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

we are working on importing real jdm ones


----------



## chadtrancer (Jul 12, 2003)

when do you think you'll be getting those in?


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

get some "jdm amber" in a can for 5 bucks and after a few coats you got some good looking corners. :banhump:


----------



## travazzse-r (Aug 25, 2004)

*jdm amber coners*



shingouki1 said:


> get some "jdm amber" in a can for 5 bucks and after a few coats you got some good looking corners. :banhump:




i know that you can get amber corners forthe b13 at mossy performace i think that they r 35.00 for each one lh and rh 70.00 for the pair they all so have the clear oem tsuru style corner to for the same price

the like is http://www.mossyperformance.com/model/struct.php?page=8&cat_id=29&model_id=40


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

from what i have seen the real jdm corners look just like the tsuru corners


----------



## chadtrancer (Jul 12, 2003)

thanks, i ordered amber tsuru lights from mossy performance and they should be in soon.


----------

